# Install Default Packages in FreeBSD 8.0



## viento (Jan 11, 2010)

I've successfully installed FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE from the .iso file, but I have no packages ,editors,  or utilities available to me.  I don't even have bash installed.

After installing a few times and reading the Post-installation section of the handbook, I am not presented with any of the packages listed in this screenshot. When I browsed the distribution CD, I only found a documentation packages contained within the CD:


```
$ ls FreeBSD_Install/packages/All/
bn-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz    es-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz    mn-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz    sr-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz
da-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz    fr-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz    nl-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz    tr-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz
de-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz    hu-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz    pl-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz    zh_cn-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz
el-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz    it-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz    pt-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz    zh_tw-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz
en-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz    ja-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz    ru-freebsd-doc-20090913.tbz
```

Is there anyway to have a default set of packages and utilities installed?  I'm new to Unix, but it seems cumbersome to run "make install" on everything from the /usr/ports directory for each utility I'd like.  Installing Bash took about 10 minutes to compile.

Am I missing something?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2010)

viento said:
			
		

> Is there anyway to have a default set of packages and utilities installed?


There is no default set of packages. FreeBSD lets you choose what to install.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html




> I'm new to Unix, but it seems cumbersome to run "make install" on everything from the /usr/ports directory for each utility I'd like.


Read up on using pkg_add.



> Installing Bash took about 10 minutes to compile.


Wauw.. 10 minutes.. I remember the days when compiling X took more then a day :e


----------



## inurneck (Jan 11, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There is no default set of packages. FreeBSD lets you choose what to install.
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## viento (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks, SirDice.  I was able to use pkg_add to install a few packages to make things easier for me.

`$ pkg_add -r bash
$ pkg_add -r nano
$ pkg_add -r zip`

I didn't understand that the packages differed from the ports in that the former are pre-compiled.


----------



## viento (Jan 12, 2010)

Also, I'm willing to contribute and update the documentation and screenshots for the 8.0 install section.  Just point me in the right direction regarding whom I should contact.


----------



## johnblue (Jan 12, 2010)

> Also, I'm willing to contribute and update the documentation and screenshots for the 8.0 install section. Just point me in the right direction regarding whom I should contact.


http://forums.freebsd.org/forumdisplay.php?f=39


----------

